

Heredoc syntax (am I the only one in the room who didn't know about this?) - syntaxfree
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heredoc

======
syntaxfree
Well, I never got paid for programming, which basically means I'm not a
programmer.

------
newt0311
unfortunately yes. Here doc syntax is pretty common. Even C has it.

